# EXPO 2010



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Baby Making*


----------



## Fenol (Feb 8, 2004)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> can you tell me if the pavilion above represents anything? It's very interesting indeed!












British:

http://www.ukshanghaiexpo.com/en/home.php


----------



## Fenol (Feb 8, 2004)




----------



## tampasteve (Aug 8, 2007)

GREAT!!!!!

I will be going in July. Now that I have seen some real pics I cannot wait!!!!!

Steve


----------



## young_mulla (Apr 17, 2010)

What a waste of money.
Well the british one is the best looking i guess


----------



## Nordschleife (Dec 16, 2009)

Just, Wow~ right?


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Fenol said:


>


the aerial pic shows the Expo place is so wide,,, 
For what will you use the land after Expo..? 
just curious.


----------



## skyscraper03 (Feb 12, 2005)

Fenol said:


>


Just wow...
I like the UK and China pavilions the most.
South Korean and Russian ones look interesting, too.

Thanks for sharing the photo!


----------



## Fenol (Feb 8, 2004)

All Pavilions of Shanghai Expo 2010


----------

